# Free kitten adoption



## itta (Oct 19, 2009)

There are couple of charity organizations who are offering free kittens.
I think that's very thoughtless to buy a kitten when you can help to find a new home for a kitten who's looking for it.

There's one article where is listed some of the charity organizations and opportunities how to get a free kitten - http://fr.ee/article/free-puppy

Or if you know some other organization or article, then let us know!

Lets help homeless kittens!


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Just hope that nobody gets their hands on them to make money


----------

